
Ask HN: How to break into product development? - justaguyhere
I&#x27;m a developer who has knack for product development. I&#x27;m enjoy working off of vague, incomplete, confusing requirements but still produces useful software (I consider myself a decent&#x2F;average dev, nothing special in coding department). I also thoroughly enjoy talking to even the most difficult users and extracting useful info out of them.<p>Given this situation, is there a way I can break into product development? Has anyone done it here, if so, how? To be clear, I am not interested in sales, team management etc. I&#x27;m only interested in talking to people about their problems and coming up with software solutions wherever possible.
======
markoa
The term for what you're describing is Product Management. My favorite speaker
on the topic is Marty Cagan [https://svpg.com](https://svpg.com). As a
developer you're in a great position to just do it by building a product of
your own.

